# Ulster Bank covered by  Bank Guarantee Scheme ?



## CorkHombre (9 Feb 2009)

Just wondering if Ulster bank is covered by the Irish Guarantee Scheme?

Currently they are offering 4.6% fixed for 1 year which is pretty good

I know that Ulster bank are part of RBS are which are being propped up by the British government .... but what sort of protection is being given to Irish Depositors? 

Is the irish Government guaranteeing all deposits in ireland for all banks up to 100K?


----------



## Sunny (9 Feb 2009)

CorkHombre said:


> Just wondering if Ulster bank is covered by the Irish Guarantee Scheme?
> 
> Currently they are offering 4.6% fixed for 1 year which is pretty good
> 
> ...


 
Ulster Bank is covered under the Irish deposit protection scheme so your deposit is guaranteed up to €100,000.


----------



## Joody1 (9 Feb 2009)

Does this mean that the Irish guarantee scheme has been changed because  before all deposits that were covered regardless of how much was with any one bank has it now changed to just 100K.  

Joody


----------



## Sunny (9 Feb 2009)

Joody1 said:


> Does this mean that the Irish guarantee scheme has been changed because before all deposits that were covered regardless of how much was with any one bank has it now changed to just 100K.
> 
> Joody


 

That was only for banks who took part in the bank guarantee scheme. Ulster Bank didn't. They are part of the deposit protection scheme though which offers protection up to €100,000 (used to be €20,000 or something. Can't remember at this stage!!)


----------



## PaddyW (9 Feb 2009)

There were only six banks covered by the no limits guarantee :


Allied Irish Bank                 
 Bank of Ireland                 
 Anglo Irish Bank                 
 Irish Life and Permanent (Permanent TSB)                 
 Irish Nationwide Building Society                 
 Educational Building Society


----------



## Joody1 (9 Feb 2009)

Many thanks for the info guys 

Joody


----------

